# RecipeDB - Bullshead Dortmunder (BHD)



## Tony (5/7/10)

Bullshead Dortmunder (BHD)  Ale - Dortmunder/European Export  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes This beer has a good 5 to 5.5% alc hit, big malty note of sweet honey and toasty pilsner malt, and a floral hippiness from SAAZ and Hallertau hops. Neither the malt or hops dominate........ but both are prominent. Its a great beer that it dry in finnish with a back up maltiness to add complexity and a nice ballancing hop bitterness that just stops the beer being sweet. A true easy drinker.......... the wife loves it too  so it wont last long.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      10 kg Weyermann Pilsner    1 kg Weyermann Carahell    0.5 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      90 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 40mins)    40 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 5mins)    40 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 40mins)       Yeast     100 ml Wyeast Labs 2042 - Danish Lager       Misc     1 g Irish Moss         54L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.054 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 22.5 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 5.33%   Colour 9 EBC   Batch Size 54L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Secondary 2 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## under (5/7/10)

Looking the goods Tony, as usual. 

I can see this with bavarian, bohemian and german lager yeasts.


----------



## Tony (5/7/10)

Oh yeah for sure.

In gunna give it a go next and replace the carahell with munich 2 just to see the difference.

But i just love the huney sweetness i get from carahell.

My brother came over on sunday and i told him the Dort was on tap..... he poured a glass..... smelt it and his eyes lit up..... one taste and all he had to say was "Oh Yeah"

He had 3 i think....... he had to stay a bit longer before he drove home


----------



## yardy (5/7/10)

thanks Tony, any chance you can give me the grain bill in percentages ?

one more quick keg filler and then I'll brew this one

cheers

Dave


----------



## Tony (5/7/10)

Dortmunder

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.50
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.25
Anticipated EBC: 9.2
Anticipated IBU: 29.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
87.0 10.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
8.7 1.00 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
4.3 0.50 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.00 16.1 40 min.
40.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 6.30 11.2 40 min.
40.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 6.30 2.6 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2042 Danish Lager


----------



## Tony (5/7/10)

and just for the sake of it


----------



## matho (5/7/10)

I'll have to give this one a go too Tony the Oktoberfest is bubbling away nicely at the moment.
The back room is perfect for lagers it's at a constant 11 deg and I can get the wort down to 12 deg in 15 min with the tap water :icon_cheers:

edit: oh I also have a 1l DAB stein I have to fill


----------



## drsmurto (6/7/10)

Love your enthusiasm for beers Tony and as always you are happy to share your recipes.

But it's your unintentional typos (some of which have become folklore) that i love even more.

From the notes at the bottom of this recipe - A floral hippiness. Dry in finnish.... are you trying to start a war? :lol: 

Honestly, i laughed so much i had a coughing fit. I find typos that change the meaning of a sentence very amusing.

On a serious note, I'm yet to use carahell. Is it very sweet when compared to other crystal malts?

What mash temp did you use?

Just got a fresh vial of WLP833 from the arab recently and thought i would have a crack at a dort since its a style i have never brewed before. How do you think this yeast would go in this beer?


----------



## under (6/7/10)

I cant see why not. Anything from the region.


----------



## Tony (6/7/10)

Ahhhh DrS.......... im a lazy typer.....i dont really care if its right and never read back over it to check. I leave the typos in there for some fun. I know lots get a good laugh 

833 is a very malty yeast....... it will ferment out nicely if you mash cool though.

Id mash at 64 using this yeast for this beer and maybe drop the carahell back by a third.

This is a good beer to try carahell in as well mate......... give it a run.

cheers


----------



## gap (6/7/10)

matho said:


> I'll have to give this one a go too Tony the Oktoberfest is bubbling away nicely at the moment.
> The back room is perfect for lagers it's at a constant 11 deg and I can get the wort down to 12 deg in 15 min with the tap water :icon_cheers:
> 
> edit: oh I also have a 1l DAB stein I have to fill


Hello Steve,

I put this recipe in Promash hoping to brew it soon.
Maybe a brew day for the both of us. I already have the 
Danish Lager yeast and the other ingredients , except carahell.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Florian (6/7/10)

Tony said:


> 833 is a very malty yeast....... it will ferment out nicely if you mash cool though.
> 
> Id mash at 64 using this yeast for this beer and maybe drop the carahell back by a third.



Hey Tony, 

am very keen to put this down in about two weeks time together with a north german pils, so they can share the same fridge for for a few month during ferment and lagering.

Did you mean that you'd mash at 64 with 833, or did you also mash at 64 with 2042? Did you have a special mash shedule, e.g. protein rest etc, or just a single infusion? Would you also recommend cutting back on the carahell with 2042?

Thanks,
Florian


----------



## matho (7/7/10)

gap said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> I put this recipe in Promash hoping to brew it soon.
> Maybe a brew day for the both of us. I already have the
> ...



Sounds good graeme
im was going to get some silicone tubing of craftbrewer soon so i will order a couple of kg's of carrahell too. ill let you know. 

cheer's steve


----------



## bconnery (7/7/10)

DrSmurto said:


> From the notes at the bottom of this recipe - A floral hippiness. Dry in finnish.... are you trying to start a war? :lol:


 Well hippies were often very floral... 
And maybe the beer is kuivua

Going to take a lot to beat rice gulls though...


----------



## drsmurto (7/7/10)

Tony said:


> Ahhhh DrS.......... im a lazy typer.....i dont really care if its right and never read back over it to check. I leave the typos in there for some fun. I know lots get a good laugh
> 
> 833 is a very malty yeast....... it will ferment out nicely if you mash cool though.
> 
> ...



Cheers mate, its on the list. 

Are you able to post your water profile for this as well? Interested to see what the numbers were as i am starting from a base of rainwater so will be adding salts anyway.




bconnery said:


> Well hippies were often very floral...
> And maybe the beer is kuivua
> 
> Going to take a lot to beat rice gulls though...



I'm sure new members are quite confused by the rice gulls and more so when people correct you when you use the original name! :lol:


----------



## iralosavic (29/3/12)

Hey Tony,

You know how you get that grainy corniness on the nose in a big bang when you first open a DAB? Does your Dortmunder have that corniness too? I personally love it (and would be tempted to use a percentage of hanka pils grain to help it), but some think of it purely as a flaw (DMS). CHeers


----------



## Tony (29/3/12)

Ahhhh i see i missed some fun back in 2010 

Corniness...... to be honest i dont remember. I havnt brewed it since, been too busy making Saison for the summer these days.

And yeah i know the smell you mean. I get it with quite a few pale german lager beers, and i always put it down to german pils malt, noble hops and some subtle lager yeast fruit and sulphur....... it may just be a fault 

I like it though.

I made this beer more to BJCP guidelined, not as a DAB clone. Dab is basicly a low bitterness german pils these days. I think Dort had a bit more malt, and alc for the workers in the area back in the day.

Quote:

The mines and mills of the Ruhr District have all fallen silent now, and the Dortmunder has largely been replaced by the racy modern Pils. However, the Dortmunder Unions Brauerei (DUB) and the Dortmunder Actien-Brauerei (DAB) each still make their own _version_ of this classic lager style

Up front, it ranked in bitterness above a Munich Helles, for instance, but lower than a Lower Saxon Pils, while in the finish, it ranked half way between a Munich Helles and a Bohemian Pilsner, with both hops and malt in a medium-dry balance. But in the middle, where the heart is, it outshone all its blond lager contemporaries, with a hefty mouthfeel and an alcohol by volume content of about 5.5%, compared to an alcohol level in the upper four percentile range for all other blond lagers.

Reference:

http://www.germanbeerinstitute.com/Dortmunder.html

(love that site!)

Went searching for the water treatments i used but..... lost to the ages in (Edit: not changing it ) afraid.

cheers


----------

